# Cat in new home problems with him going to the toilet outside



## Lucy Watson (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello, we recently moved to a new house. I kept my cat inside for a few days and left a litter tray for him. I am now trying to train him to go outside I have moved the cat litter nearer and nearer his cat flap and now it's just outside but he doesn't seem to want to use it. I found a nice 'present' for me on the carpet this morning. He used to go outside at our old house. The only difference is the cat flap is in a widow here that he has to climb up to (I've put a table up and he can easily reach), the one in our old house was on ground level. Can anyone help?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

How long have you been in the new house, I think most people would recommend you keep a cat indoors for between 4 and 6 weeks following a move. 

Why do you not want a litter tray ? If you want him to use a cat lap, you are probably going to have to install one at ground level.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I too would recommend that you keep your cat in for a minimum of 4 weeks after a house move.
I would be very careful where "toileting issues" are concerned.If you stress your cat out by removing his litter tray before he is ready to happily go outside you could end up with all kinds of problems,none of them the cats fault.
I have indoor cats so the situation is different but,if I did have cats who had outdoor access they would still have a litter tray indoors too.I wouldnt be happy having to go to the outside loo in the pouring rain.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

When I moved in with my OH .. Button (his cat.. but now mine too :devil didn't have a litter tray as she was "free to roam"... Once I got more settled in and decided to take a hoover to his man pad  I realised whilst down on my knees... that the carpet reeked of wee wee as did the entrance mat... I discussed my concerns and we got a litter tray - Button still has free roam until 9pm and our new carpets and new entrance mat... Does not smell like wee!

Button hates going out on rainy days - in fact she won't go out... so where do you think she used to do her business?!

I'd seriously keep a litter tray in the house even when the cat does go outside!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It sounds like your cat is not comfortable with the idea of having a cat flap in a window. It may take him quite a while to adjust. You've put a table inside for him to climb on, but have you put one outside so he doesn't have a drop to the ground the other side? 

If you don't have a suitable outer door in which to fit a catflap, I would recommend having one put in an outside wall (assuming it is your own property and not rented). It would be about an hour's work for a builder and cost around £50 to £100 (plus cat flap, which you already have). I have done this in my house and it has worked out very well. 

My cats have outdoor access all day long, (but are shut indoors at night). I still
provide a litter tray for them 24/7 out of kindness, even though they prefer to toilet outdoors.


----------

